# Annie and Paris :D



## idance0nhooves (Aug 19, 2008)

W00t. My first journal entry, hah.

I rode Anneh two days ago. I took my older jumping saddle out to try on her. I had tried it on her like... a year ago, but it was too wide. I figured I'd set it back on her since she's got so much topline now. Well... it fit. And I rode in it, and OhMyGahhhhh. It's SO much easier to ride forward. I'm so used to my Wintec A/P which is basically a dressage saddle with shorter flaps, lol. My jumping saddle is my new looooooovvveee 

We tried doing some grids.. three jumps in a row.. hah, it was amusing.
Annie's still building confidence, so we get some retard moments sometimes, lol. 
We kept going over the grids over and over again, till Annie calmed down and started getting the hang of it.
My trainer told me that we were done, and to do it one more time, and really push her forward and see if I could get this one down perfect. Well... it was the best grid we've ever done, and after the last jump, Annie was cantering down, and I started petting her, and praising the living poop out of her, and she started swinging her head side to side up in the air, like she does when I play with her in the pasture, and then she starts crow hopping in a teeny tiny little circle, bahaha. It was hilarious.

I got after her a little bit, but not too much, because I knew her antics were all in good spirits. She was so proud of herself, lol. Her cool down trot was amazing. She was totally showing off.. it was like... borderline Olympic level extended trot. ahaha. I loff her XD

GR. I just can't wait for Tropical Storm FAE to swirl her hiney out of my friggen state so I can ride more DX


----------



## idance0nhooves (Aug 19, 2008)

Hm... so I'm wondering if I want to start out with an 18" trot jumping course for our first jumping class at a show, or if I'd like to do hunter hack..

Argg! I HATE TROPICAL STORM FAE. I hope she dies a horrible painful death in the ocean DX

After this storm, my arena's gonna be like 22 thousand miles underwater... which again, means no riding. UGH. I want my poooooonnneeeyyyyy, and I wanna do trot poles, and grid work, and then some surpentines at the trot and canter. Hm... I wanna work on having more controlled simple changes too.. because I'm pretty sure those are required for low level jumping/ hunter shows.


----------



## idance0nhooves (Aug 19, 2008)

So I visited Annie yesterday, after the worst part of the eye of Fay had gone through our area. She was in her pasture... and galloping around like the dingbat she is XD
As soon as I opened the car door, she did this weird reining spin around to look at me, and just stared, head up in the air like an arab stallion. It was adorable. 
I felt bad though, because I was bringing her into the barn, and looked into her stall and it was completely under water :/
There's been about 2 feet more rain just since midnight, and I'm almost afraid to go out there and look, haha.
I'm guestimating a week at LEAST before I can ride in the arena again.. UGH. My horse is losing condition BY THE MINIUTE. Thank you very little FAY. >:O

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaanywho. I'm going to post a zillion pictures of Annie and I in a seperate post =D woooo!


----------



## idance0nhooves (Aug 19, 2008)

Hokay, here goes picture flood! :]
I'll start with the oldest pictures on my Photobucket... and end with the least old [because none of them are really that recent]










Notice the cut above her forehead? Yeah, that happens a lot with her 













































Yeah, Annie. Because paper towels are totally edible :roll: 









Trying in vain to smell the camera, lol.









haha, I just love her expression XD









Ew. She's so... skinny DX Bleh. She's so much more muscular nowadays.









Annie's a very inquisitive horse. Example:









Example 2:









Yay for riding pictures =D






































"HALTER [email protected]#@#^&%"




































Ew. My shoulders make small children have nightmares DX blehhh.














































Haha. I ventured to put my bestfriends boyfriend on Annie. Annie looks THRILLED.









She decided to smear snot on me...









This is her saying "I hate you, stop making me put my head up like a halter horse" *squeal* lol.









I loff her :]









yawning, lol.









Bahahahahaaha.









These following are like... the most recent..













































She looks like a goat/mule. lol.


















Oh wait, there's these jumping pictures! They're the most recent pictures I have. I look completely FAT in this shirt though :/

This was also the first time we ever jumped anything besides a groundpole from a canter.



















Half seattt :]









Bahaha.... worst picture of me to ever exist. EVER. XD









First time over:









Don't say anything about the freakish release, I was just trying to stay out of her mouth. lol



























That's my best friend in the world, Hannah. Annie's so tired, lol.









Thanks for looking [if you did, lol] =D

I need neeeeew pictures DX


----------



## 4EverPainted (Jul 18, 2008)

hey...can i have her? lol, i love her, shes so cute. What breed is she?


----------



## idance0nhooves (Aug 19, 2008)

Haha... noooo. I've promised myself that I'd never sell her. Yes.. that means somehowww.. I'm going to bring her with me to college, and to.. foreign places, expensive barns. Blah blah blah. Lol.

Thanks :] 

She's a Quarter Horse... bred halter and western pleasure. Yet we end up doing jumping and dressage. Lol.



Mmmmkkkkaaayyy, on to my entry :]
I havn't been online in about a week, so I havn't posted anything, :[
Well... for the past 2 1/2 weeks, I havn't been able to ride [or even lunge] Annie because our arena and most of the pastures were completely underwater. I'm talking... water was up to the top plank of our fences. Thank you VERY LITTLE tropical storm Fay >:[

But.. I was with my friend at Wickham park today [that's a parks and recreation place.. it has an equestrian center, and the let all the people whose barns flooded from the storm evacuate their horses and keep them there for free... so that's why my friend was there] and I got to watch her ride all of her horses in the amazing godly show arena *drools*.. so naturally, I wanted to go ride my own horse. Not being able to ride her in 2 weeks made me going even more insane with riding withdraws. So.. I got home at like 6:30 tonight, and BEGGED my Madre to take me to the barn so I could see Annie. Needless to say, it was about to STORM, but... I threw up my jumping saddle [not because I wanted to jump, but because it was the first saddle I saw, lol.. I was in a hurry ] turned on the barn lights, and by God, I rode that friggen horse. I didn't care that it was pouring rain, and pitch black dark outside. Or that My horse hasn't been worked AT ALL for 2 1/2 weeks, and I didn't lunge her beforehand, and we had no side reins or martingale. But, my God, Annie did SO AMAZING. I loff her :]
And now I want to ride her twice as bad, hahaah. So... tomorrow, I'm ditching my friends for my poneh. 


I was just happy Annie didn't kill me in a bout of energy. Considering... she's afraid of the dark, and almost blind in one eye.. and doesn't like puddles [which... is bad, considering the arena is a mini ocean.... hahaha].


----------

